# [Essentials] Series



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

Submit votes for the series and cartoons you recommend! Anime should go to the Anime Essentials thread but that hasn't been updated in a long time. Maybe I'll update the thread and add in recommendations of my own as well 

Updated up to post 36 plus added in a few more as well.



			
				02/01/2019 UPDATE: said:
			
		

> Updated up to post 60 plus a vote for Brooklyn 99! Happy New Year everybody!



Rules:

You may only vote once for each series
You are allowed to vote for multiple series provided you vote for each of them once
No deductions
Vote only for that series if you have at least watched one episode and not just planning to
Try to keep them in an alphabetical order
If you're going to recommend more series, make a new post
Essentials (25 votes and above)
None

Recommended (10 votes or more)
12 Breaking Bad

Noteworthy (5 votes or more)
7 Game of Thrones
6 Better Call Saul
6 The Flash
6 Rick and Morty
6 The Walking Dead
5 Family Guy
5 Parks and Recreation
5 Scrubs
5 The Simpsons

Others (4 votes or less)
4 Doctor Who
4 Supernatural
3 American Dad
3 Arrow
3 Daredevil
2 Futurama
3 House of Cards
3 Impractical Jokers
3 The Office
3 Stranger Things
3 The X-files
2 11.22.63
2 Avatar: The Last Airbender
2 Babylon 5
2 Brooklyn 9-9
2 Constantine
2 CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
2 How I Met Your Mother
2 Jessica Jones
2 Lost
2 Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
2 Mr. Robot
2 My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
2 Once Upon A Time
2 Person of Interest
2 Sherlock
2 South Park
2 Twin Peaks
1 The 100
1 Adventure Time
1 Airwolf
1 Allo Allo
1 The Americans
1 Archer
1 Are You Being Served?
1 Arrested Developement
1 Balls of Steel
1 Bates Motel
1 Being Human
1 The Big Bang Theory
1 Black Sails
1 The Blacklist
1 Bob's Burgers
1 Bones
1 Bottom
1 Buck Rogers
1 Burn Notice
1 CHiPs
1 Chuck
1 Code Lyoko
1 Community
1 The Cosby Show
1 Dad’s Army
1 Deadwood
1 Defiance
1 Dexter’s Laboratory
1 Dink, the Little Dinosaur
1 Dragons: Race to the Edge
1 Edd, Edd, N’ Eddy
1 Fawlty Towers
1 Filthy Rich & Catflap
1 Firefly
1 Friends
1 The Flintstones
1 Fresh Prince of Bel-Air
1 The Gifted
1 The Grand Tour
1 Grey’s Anatomy
1 The Good Fight
1 The Good Wife
1 Gotham
1 Heroes
1 Heroes Reborn
1 Home: Adventures with Tip & Oh
1 I Love Lucy
1 The Inbetweeners
1 The IT Crowd
1 King of the Hill
1 The Last Man on Earth
1 Law and Order
1 The Leftovers
1 The Librarians
1 Lost Girl
1 Luke Cage
1 MacGyver
1 Mad Men
1 The Magicians
1 The Man in the High Castle
1 The Mindy Project
1 Miraculous: Tales of Ladybug & Cat Noir
1 Misfits
1 Mrs. Brown’s Boys
1 The Originals
1 Orphan Black
1 Oz
1 Power Rangers
1 The Powerpuff Girls
1 Revolution
1 Rules of Engagement
1 Scooby Doo
1 Seinfeld
1 The Sopranos
1 Star Trek: The Next Generation
1 Star Wars Rebels
1 Star Wars: The Clone Wars
1 Stargate Atlantis
1 Teen Wolf
1 Timeless
1 Tom and Jerry
1 Top Gear
1 Transformers
1 The Twilight Zone
1 Two and A Half Men
1 The Vampire Diaries
1 Veronica Mars
1 Widget the World Watcher
1 The Wire
1 The Young Ones


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

I vote Sherlock (You're talking about the BBC one correct)


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I vote Sherlock (You're talking about the BBC one correct)


Indeed I am


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Indeed I am


Good. Benedict cumberbatch is bae


----------



## Flame (Apr 2, 2016)

burn notice
person of interest
the americans
game of thrones


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 2, 2016)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic

it's literally the same thing as anime but with horses


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic
> 
> it's literally the same thing as anime but with horses


I'll think of it


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 2, 2016)

Breaking Bad
Mad Men
Better Call Saul
Bates Motel
House of Cards


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 2, 2016)

The flash
Arrow
Family guy


----------



## Edrian (Apr 4, 2016)

Doctor Who :3
ew MLP >.<


----------



## jDSX (Apr 6, 2016)

+1 Better call saul
+1 Breaking bad
+1 Game of thrones
+1 The wire
+1 The sopranos
+1 Oz


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 6, 2016)

+1 The Flash
+1 Rick and Morty
+1 Supernatural


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 6, 2016)

no TWD ?  

+1 Breaking bad
+1 the flash


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 6, 2016)

+1 11.22.63 (Hulu exclusive; about a time traveler stopping JFKs assassination)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 7, 2016)

+1 Community 
+1 Scrubs
+1 Brooklyn 9-9
+1 Parks and Rec (only because of how good it hits its stride around season 3 to 5 before and after that it just kinda goes off the rails)


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 16, 2016)

It seems I am the only one who likes Sherlock


----------



## nxwing (Apr 17, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It seems I am the only one who likes Sherlock


You're not alone


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2016)

What's this, "Essential Series: born after 2000" edition?    

X-Files
Star Trek TNG
Babylon 5


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 17, 2016)

My favorites series for all years! 

+ Supernatural
+ The Flash
+ The X Files
+ MacGuyver
+ Airwolf
+ The Cosby Show
+ Bones
+ CSI: Crime Scene Investigator
+ Lost
+ Power Rangers


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 17, 2016)

+Supernatural


----------



## nxwing (Apr 17, 2016)

Veho said:


> What's this, "Essential Series: born after 2000" edition?
> 
> X-Files
> Star Trek TNG
> Babylon 5





AsPika2219 said:


> My favorites series for all years!
> 
> + Supernatural
> + The Flash
> ...





Pacheko17 said:


> +Supernatural



Added all to the OP


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2016)

Here are all series I currently follow and recommend:
The 100
Supernatural
Once upon a time
Orphan Black
Arrow
The Flash (no choice since I follow Arrow)
The Walking Dead


----------



## Ericzander (May 3, 2016)

I'm a comedy fan myself so with the exception of
+Breaking Bad

Let's go with my top 10 comedies (at the moment)
+It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
+Scrubs
+Parks and Rec
+The Mindy Project
+The Office
+Rick and Morty
+Impractical Jokers
+Arrested Development
+Archer
+Bob's Burgers


----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Here are all series I currently follow and recommend:
> The 100
> Supernatural
> Once upon a time
> ...





Ericzander said:


> I'm a comedy fan myself so with the exception of
> +Breaking Bad
> 
> Let's go with my top 10 comedies (at the moment)
> ...


Both added to the OP.


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for

Breaking Bad

Detective Conan

Doctor Who

Family Guy

The Walking Dead

X-Files


----------



## nxwing (Jul 17, 2016)

VitaType said:


> +1 for
> 
> Breaking Bad
> 
> ...


Added everything except for Detective Conan as it fits more in the Anime Essentials thread


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

Then I would like to suggest Scrubs instand of Detective Conan as sixth entry in the list.


----------



## lampdemon (Jul 18, 2016)

My votes go to:
- Rick and Morty
- Avatar: The Last Airbender
- Stargate SG1/Atlantis (Universe sucked)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

+Breaking Bad
+Better Call Saul
+Mr.Robot
+CSI
+TWD
+Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
+Rick And Morty


----------



## codeluca (Jul 18, 2016)

+Better Call Saul
+Breaking Bad
+Parks and Rec
+Person of Interest
+Scrubs


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 18, 2016)

+ Buck Rogers
+ CHiPS


----------



## VitaType (Jul 23, 2016)

+1 for Parks and Rec


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 1, 2016)

+1 for:
Parks and recreation
Breaking bad
Better call Saul
The office (US version)


----------



## Razorzeto (Aug 19, 2016)

I highly recommend:


11.22.63
Breaking Bad
Daredevil
House of Cards
Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (If you are a fan of the Marvel Cinematic Universe you'll enjoy it)

Stranger Things
The Blacklist
The Walking Dead
The X-Files


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 for:

Stranger Things
Impractical Jokers

(That's all for now.)


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you include ended series?
If so
+1 to :
Lost Girl
Defiance
Continuum


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2017)

lampdemon said:


> My votes go to:
> - Rick and Morty
> - Avatar: The Last Airbender
> - Stargate SG1/Atlantis (Universe sucked)


Added everything


VinLark said:


> +Breaking Bad
> +Better Call Saul
> +Mr.Robot
> +CSI
> ...


Added everything except JJBA


DjoeN said:


> + Buck Rogers
> + CHiPS


Added


VitaType said:


> +1 for Parks and Rec


Added


rileysrjay said:


> +1 for:
> Parks and recreation
> Breaking bad
> Better call Saul
> The office (US version)


Added


Noctosphere said:


> Do you include ended series?
> If so
> +1 to :
> Lost Girl
> ...


Added

Added in Constantine and Luke Cage to the list as well!

UPDATE: As of Friday, May 26 of 2017, the thread will now be updated weekly every Friday.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 21, 2017)

Let's see...
+1 Babylon 5 _(rather old, but to me far more interesting than star trek)_
+1 Breaking bad _(great characters, interesting plot)_
+1 Firefly _(why am I the first one to vote for this? Its space cowboy theme is awesome, acting is top notch)_
+1 Game of thrones _(best series ever)_
+1 house of cards _(Kevin Spacey)_
+1 Mr. Robot _(a must watch for anyone who even remotely liked fight club...or computers)_
+1 Revolution _(a world without electricity...not as interesting and with more action than I'd hoped, but certainly not bad)_
+1 the leftovers _(a strange one: 2% of the population has vanished...and that has a major impact on how everyone else deals with it. Not for optimists)_


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 21, 2017)

+ American Dad!
+ The Big Bang Theory
+ Breaking Bad
+ Chuck
+ Constantine
+ Family Guy
+ The Grand Tour
+ Heroes
+ Heroes Reborn
+ How I Met Your Mother
+ Impractical Jokers
+ The IT Crowd
+ The Last Man On Earth
+ The Librarians
+ Lost
+ Once Upon a Time
+ The Simpsons
+ South Park
+ Teen Wolf
+ Top Gear (except the ones after they got new hosts, they suck)
+ Two And a Half Men

I also have a bunch of shows on my watchlist I haven't watched yet, so I'll add more as I watch them.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 21, 2017)

+1 Breaking bad
+1 The Good Wife
+1 The Good Fight
+1 The Big Bang Theory
+1 Scrubs
+1 Grey's Anatomy


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2017)

No one said Blacksails, Deadwood, Fawlty towers, Bottom, Allo Allo, Dad's Army, Are you being served, Mrs Brown's boys, Balls of steel,Filthy Rich and Cat flap, The young ones or Miraculous?

You should all be ashamed of yourselves >:C

I forgot Man in the high castle, shame on me...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 20, 2017)

+1 for my favorites CARTOONS series ever!

+ Tom and Jerry
+ The Flinstones
+ Adventure Time
+ Scooby Doo
+ Transformers
+ The Powerpuff Girls
+ Home Adventures with Tip and Oh
+ Dragon - Race To Edge
+ The Simpsons
+ Futurama
+ Widget The World Watcher
+ Dink The Little Dinosaur


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm surprised Twin Peaks wasn't mentioned, also a bit more sitcom love, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air. I'm not a TV guy, but those are my live action jams so to speak, the rest is just animated, the poster above me listed some great cartoons I loved. I'd add Ed, Edd, N' Eddy and Dexter's Laboratory, just to name a few.


----------



## daweasel27 (Aug 5, 2017)

+1 
Doctor Who


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 5, 2017)

I dont think these ten series are on the list but they should be:

1. How i met your mother
2. The Vampire Diaries
3. The Originals
4. inbetweeners
5. Misfits
6. Being Human
7. Star Wars Rebels
8. Star Wars the Clone Wars
9. Rules of Engagement
10. Code Lyoko 

But in regards to your OP i vote +Scrubs

Edit: Added a few more series to my list


----------



## Juanita (Jun 21, 2018)

I vote for Jessica Jones.


----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Doctor Who!


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 24, 2018)

Veronica Mars.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 25, 2018)

Bimmel said:


> Veronica Mars.


That one's cool too! Are they still airing it?


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 25, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> That one's cool too! Are they still airing it?


I think not. But still a very good show. Haven't seen the film yet though.


----------



## Issac (Jul 25, 2018)

Nobody voted for Twin Peaks yet? And it's not at the top of the list already??? ARGH!


TWIN PEAKS


----------



## matthi321 (Jul 25, 2018)

family guy 
american dad 
simpsons
rick and morty
futuruma


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2018)

The Simpsons
I Love Lucy
Rick and Morty
Friends
Seinfeld
The Office
King of the Hill
The Twilight Zone
Law and Order


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 3, 2018)

Guess I'll chip in and leave my vote for My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.


Edrian said:


> ew MLP >.<


And what's wrong with MLP?


----------



## Edrian (Aug 3, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Guess I'll chip in and leave my vote for My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> 
> And what's wrong with MLP?


 Lol how long ago was that post? To answer your question, no, there's nothing wrong with it. I don't think so anymore. People like what they like.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

+1 for The Magicians
Only saw the first episode so far though
but still look very good


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 13, 2018)

+ The Walking Dead
+ Game Of Thrones
+ Stranger Things
+ Avatar: The Last Airbender
+ Gotham
+ The Simpsons
+ South Park


----------



## Lemmingz (Oct 2, 2018)

American Dad
Arrow
Family Guy
Gotham
The flash
The gifted
Timeless


----------



## Koulucky (Dec 25, 2018)

Game of Thrones
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
Daredevil


----------



## nxwing (Jan 2, 2019)

It's been a while and I've finally gotten to updating this thread! Everything updated up until post #60!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 2, 2019)

+1 Magicians
+1 Disjointed
+1 Channel Zero
+1 JJBA: GW
+1 Tales From the Crypt
+1 The Outer Limits
+1 Tales From the Dark Side
+1 Fact or Fiction: Beyond Belief
+1 Castlevania
+1 Starter Squad
+1 AHS (Apocalypse)
+1 other cartoons from FOX, TBS, AS, FX,.....and The Critic.


----------



## Jumpman_DK (Aug 20, 2019)

Adventures Of Pete & Pete
Breaking Bad
Lost
Magnum, P.I.
The Wonder Years
This Is Us
Twin Peaks


----------



## Hardline (Sep 25, 2019)

Oz


----------



## sautzer (Dec 26, 2019)

Peaky Blinders 
Stranger Things


----------



## TheCasualties (Oct 4, 2020)

Guess this is where I should post this, instead of a new tread.

Hunters (https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7456722/) is an enjoyable show. Hunting down Nazis is never a bad time. Glad I finally started watching it. Got Al Pachino too!  Makes me want to say "fuck white supremacists", which should always be a good thing. Feels so good to stick it to the 4th reich. Only seen the first few episodes so far but hopefully it'll be good to the end.

Basically "The Boys" but fighting nazis.  Don't know how I missed this.


The Boyz is an amazing show too if you've not seen it yet. Superheros if they were real and had all the awful parts of humanity. Gotta take them down!

And while I'm here I'll just suggest WareHouse 13, it's not very well written, but it's basically a precursor to the game "Control". Objects of Power screwing with the universe. It can be fun if you look past the moments of bad writing.

Edit: Couple more that have really stuck with me. forgot to mention them
X-files
Comedy Bang-Bang
Mr. Show (crazy sketch comedy with "Saul Goodman" actor)
Space Dandy (best Space Drama/Comedy show, anime, same director/writer as Cowboy Bebop)
(And some that Iamapirate mentioned below)
Mr. Robot, Better Call Saul, Malcom.


----------



## Iamapirate (Oct 5, 2020)

To add to this myself, great shows to watch:

- The Sopranos
- Breaking Bad
- Better Call Saul
- Everybody Loves Raymond
- The King of Queens
- Malcolm in the Middle
- True Detective
- Mr Robot
- The Wire


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 31, 2020)

Mandalorian Season 2 just started.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 31, 2020)

Ive been following supernatural since season 10
They are ending the serie with season 15 in november
The two central actor, Jared Padalecki and Jensen Ackles, already announced where they are going next
Jensen will star in The Boys s03
S02 just finished and I loved it
As for Jared, he will be the central character of the reboot of Walker Texas Ranger
Im hyped for both


----------



## GammaPrime (May 6, 2021)

I'm putting a vote in for Transformers.


----------

